# Next firearm purchase's



## wy0mn (Sep 18, 2003)

Been readin' the "deer weapon of choice" thread, got me wondering... what is everyones NEXT dream gun(s)?
Mine will be a Magnum Research BFR .45-70 revolver, and a Marlin Cowboy in .32 H&R magnum.
These would compliment my Marlin Guide Gun & my Ruger Birdhead.
Lex


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

I want a remington 7600 35 Whelan cal.

or one of these...marlin lever .444 cal.

http://home.earthlink.net/~hwsportsman/444Marlin.html

the above would fit in well with what i am used to. i love *marlin* lever action rifles.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm looking to sell my 94 Winchester in .444 Marlin.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

It's legal to use a handgun for deer hunting in Illinois and I've never done it. I'm thinking about picking up another 44 mag that is already drilled and tapped for a scope mount.

Not sure which one buy yet but I'd love to try a handgun on deer. 

The back part of my property has plenty of deer traffic and it's close, tight woods. Ranges would be within 30 yds.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I just need another .22 handgun to replace my ruger stainless single six. The gun has been so very dependable over the last twenty years on the trapline I just feel its time to retire it. Trapper


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Theres quite a few on the wish list .
Need a youth model .22 or .17 for the youngest .
A pair of 1022s for plinking
The wife wants a british 303 enfield 
I'd like a stainless 20 ga flare pistol 
and a 20 ga. side by side 
a nice 50 cal sniper would be nice just for something to have


----------



## tulsamal (May 13, 2006)

I'm almost afraid to say. I've been on a roll lately and been picking up a lot of the guns I've always wanted. For instance, I've wanted an H&K P7 since the 1980's. They were always too expensive and I never had the money. Well, they are still expensive but I did have the money when a P7M8 I liked showed up recently.

I also picked up both of the new 50th Anniversary Flattops from Ruger. One in .357 and one in .44. I think I prefer the size and feel of the .357 even though I prefer .44 as a caliber. If Ruger would just make the darn .357 FT in .44 Special, then I would have to buy two!

I'm always on the lookout for used P&R S&W revolvers. I just got another M28 this week. That's the sort of thing that you just keep watching and looking and they eventually fall into your lap. Just have to be sitting there with the money.

The wife always asks me "what's next?" but there really isn't an answer. I kind of keep an internal list of about 100 or more guns that "would be nice to have." If a gun from that list shows up at a really good price, I buy it if I can. Guess that makes me a "value" buyer!

Gregg


----------



## wy0mn (Sep 18, 2003)

Chuckling..
Realistically I don't NEED any more guns. But I def understand the desire. Oh to win powerball! Go to Cabelas & tell 'em to load up the gun library!
I think the BFR would be cool to carry IF I should ever exit a trout stream due to bruin activity.
And my GG is too much for jackrabbits & prairiedogs, therefore the 1895cb in .32
I'd like a 10ga with a really long barrel, singleshot would be fine. Since I can't hit a darn thing flying, I could use the extra barrel length to swat at ducks & geese!


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

wy0mn said:


> Chuckling..
> Realistically I don't NEED any more guns. But I def understand the desire. Oh to win powerball! Go to Cabelas & tell 'em to load up the gun library!
> I think the BFR would be cool to carry IF I should ever exit a trout stream due to bruin activity.
> And my GG is too much for jackrabbits & prairiedogs, therefore the 1895cb in .32
> I'd like a 10ga with a really long barrel, singleshot would be fine. Since I can't hit a darn thing flying, I could use the extra barrel length to swat at ducks & geese!


 Have you ever shot one of those .45/70 revolvers? I wonder because my 45/70 rifle kicks like a mule. I have a 10ga SXS, & it also kicks like a mule,or 2 mules.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a 243 for deer and a 7mm mag for the bigger stuff. Just nothing for the little varmits. Been thinking about a 22LR or a 223. Maybe something in a little assult rifle. Just don't know much about any of them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Im building a custom 10/.17 hm2 as my next weapon of choice. After that it will be time to replace the .287 with a newer deer rifle.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I shoot my .45-70 govt. and my .444 marlin rifles one handed when the mood suits me, and they don't kick much. :shrug:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I have a 243 for deer and a 7mm mag for the bigger stuff. Just nothing for the little varmits. Been thinking about a 22LR or a 223. Maybe something in a little assult rifle. Just don't know much about any of them. Any suggestions?


Hmmmmm, being that you are fortunate enough to live in Wyoming, I'd go with a bolt rifle in .223 Rem., .22-250 Rem. or .204 Ruger. I'd probably look mostly at Remington and Ruger offerings myself. Several different models to choose from in both standard sporter and heavy barrelled varmint configurations. There are also short and light variations as well.

If you're going to set up on a prarie dog town and shoot a few hundred to a thousand shots or more in one sitting, I'd get a dedicated varmint rifle with a good scope (i.e.- Luepold VX-III 4-14 AO) and build yourself a portable shooting bench. If you plan on walking the landscape and just having something with for targets of opportunity, go with one of the standard weight rifles.

Also, the Ruger No. 1 is available, which is a single shot. Very nice rifles. You may also consider the H&R handi rifle, a break action single shot that'll cost at least half that of the No. 1. Both are available in each of those calibers listed. Just check out the links in the thread titled "Are there any bolt action 7.62 rifles?" in this part of the forum.

Dave


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

What I will get, or what I'd like to get? LOL!

Let's see, I need a muzzleloading rifle for the ML season here in WI. Been meaning to get one forever and just haven't gotten around to it. OK, OK, it's because I never seem to have the extra money to get it! There, are you satisfied? LOL!

After that, I guess I'd really like a good .22 pistol. Right now, I'm leaning toward the 'cute' Walther P-22. Just looks like a fun 'plinker'. Heard some great things about it too. For more precise accuracy, I'd like a Browning Buckmark I think, or perhaps another Ruger MkII. The best one I used to have that I wish I hadn't gotten rid of was a Colt Woodsman.

Now, for what I'd like...I'd be very satisfied with my collection if I had a Ruger Magnum Rifle Mod. 77 in .458 Lott and a Weatherby Athena D'Italiano 20 gauge side by side shotgun. The Weatherby has the most beautiful wood, is featherlight, has double set triggers and a splinter forend and tastful engraving and...well, you get the picture. Those two together would set me back about $3600+! If I had an extra $7000 or so, I'd get a B. Searcy PH model double rifle in .470 Nitro Express instead of the Ruger .458.

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, that feels much better getting that daydream off my mind!  

Dave


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bwana...how bout a side by side 45/70?that caliber can be loaded just like a 458.........lets call next week and get a couple of 470 sxs.then we just book one way ticket to africa and stay for a yaer......are you game.....if so i will send my airplane to pick you up friday.well......you said wish list....roflmao........wheres my lottery tickets at???


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd like to get a light ga. pump shotgun for close-in low brush for ruffed grouse and occasional woodcock. I really liked the 12 ga. pump marlin that now belongs to the ex. I don't think Marlin makes pump shotguns anymore, but that was a beauty, and I love the wood and overall feel and weight. In a 20 ga. that would be a perfect bird gun for my type of game bird. Now, for the faster and wider ranging sharptail, I'd opt for a 12 ga. ..... how about going between them and get a 16 ga. (Just talking to myself here  ). 
I like the idea of that .444 marlin also, but not for elk. We don't have elk here, but it might be a good black bear large buck deer gun. :shrug:....... I do love Marlin's form what I've had including that long barrelled 12 ga. mag. goose gun that served me a few double duty geese and deer slug killing. 

I'm thinking maybe to replace the lever action scoped marlin the ex has now with some caliber similar to 30:30 or 32 win. special. thinking, thinking.........


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

moonwolf

i bought a 35 rem caliber marlin. it is a great brush gun.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

elkhound said:


> bwana...how bout a side by side 45/70?that caliber can be loaded just like a 458.........lets call next week and get a couple of 470 sxs.then we just book one way ticket to africa and stay for a yaer......are you game.....if so i will send my airplane to pick you up friday.well......you said wish list....roflmao........wheres my lottery tickets at???


You betcha,

just got to get my personal assistant up to speed on everything so I don't have to worry about my empire while I'm gone! I'll load the Hummer limo and be down to pick ya up next week, OK? While I'm at it, I'll draw on a favor from one of my many connections and have a Concord taken out of mothballs and recommissioned so's we don't have to deal with such a long flight! Did you prefer Russian or Ukrainian caviar? :nerd: 

Dave :baby04:


----------



## Argent Farms (Apr 21, 2006)

Gee, yeah, which gun would I LIKE to buy next or which one am I GOING to!? I am really seriously considering picking up a K-31 Schmidt-Rubin, saw one at the gun shop and I love that straight-pull bolt action. I might even buy two and make a custom gun based on that action on that mythical day that I have "extra time".


----------



## Paul72 (Mar 13, 2005)

Next on my list is a .32 cal kentucky rifle blackpowder (caplock), Ruger 77 or 1 in .223 or .204, third HK91 in .308. Plus any good deal that happens along always keeping the eyes pealed for a deal!!--Paul


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

hmmm I am gettin the hots for a full size Glock- I don't have one yet... although my next likely purchase is gonna be a suppressor for a .22 LR I have been wanting one a looong time and need to get er' done! I called a local class three dealer and have started the ball rollin so if things work out in four months and a couple background checks or so it will be MINE.... mmmuuuuuhhaaahhhahhhhaaaaa  

I have several projects I need to finish and some re-loading things to get rollin on... etc etc...

Oh and the contender pistol in 45/70 is not tooo bad at all- I like it myself


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

wyOmn... my 45/70 is a Harrington & Richardson replica of an 1873 Springfield trapdoor carbine. That steel buttplate gets kinda old for me pretty quick these days. I've been shooting big bore handguns, rifles,& shotguns for 50yrs & I haven't met a handgun yet that I couldn't handle, but I'm starting to get some arthritis in my shoulder, & heavy recoil has started to bother me some. I still love to shoot the big bores, but I've got to limit how Much I shoot. That 45/70 revolver sounds interesting, but I think I'd prefer a Super Redhawk in .44mag for bears. JMO. Have you thought of the Ruger .480 or the S&W.500? I haven't had a chance to shoot either one yet but they look impressive in the gun mags.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Paul72 said:


> Next on my list is a .32 cal kentucky rifle blackpowder (caplock), Ruger 77 or 1 in .223 or .204, third HK91 in .308. Plus any good deal that happens along always keeping the eyes pealed for a deal!!--Paul



I've wanted an Hk 91 since I first saw an add for them on the back page of an international combat arms magazine way back in the 80's. So now many years later I finally came into a little "extra" money and I started looking around, wow people are awful proud of thier HK-91's. I settled on a PTR-91 it's a well built rifle made right here in the USA. I guess the first run of rifles had a few quirks, but they have worked out the bugs, mine was dead on right out of the box. So if don't want to shell out the clams for the real thing, the PTR-91 is a close close second. Now the only rifle I'm kind of looking at is the bolt action Winchester wildcat .22, but if we were wishing I'd like an MG34 or a set of Browning fifties.... nothing wrong with dreaming.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

catahoula- I too kicked myself for not gettin a hk-91 and 94 for that matter when they were 469.00 in the eighties.... I got a ptr this spring. I have not shot it enough but I like it so far- do you?


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

It's a kick in the pants, it hammers factory brass and thows it about thirty feet away, I'm still finding brass in the strawberry beds. Military surplus brass seems to be a little tougher maybe even reloadable. Mine has a muzzle brake (break) aka noise amplifier so ear plugs are a must have. I also installed one of those drop in recoil buffers, so the recoil on the rifle is almost nil. Do I like it? I giggle every time I fire it. As an aside it would have been neat to have purchased the whole set 91, 93 and 95. Take some time off, grab some ear plugs and spend some quality time with that rifle.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Lookin to get another sks 56 and through a bullpup stock on it. a CZ-550 .30-06, and a Taurus 111BP. Thats my target for the next 12 months. Maybe a berret .50BMG in the 5 year plan? LOL


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

catahoula- yeah I need some time with it... you like funny- I bought 120 mags for it before I got or even ordered it! Thats a sickness- gettin mags before you even have the gun


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I want a BMG .50


----------

